# Kryolan Ultrafoundation Cream



## Mahiva (Aug 5, 2012)

I am looking for a full coverage foundation and i have come across great reviews on the Kryolan cream foundation. I am NC20 in MAC and i have seen the shades of Kryolan. I am confused as to the best shade to match my skin. Can anyone help me??


----------

